# Lost Video on 211



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

For the second time, my 211 lost the video. The audio remains, and all of the Dish Menu's, EPG show on screen, but the video just disappears on all channels, SAT and OTA.
It happened a few days after it was activated, and then again today.
A soft reset cures it.


----------



## jerryez (Nov 15, 2002)

Mine just lost the audio, but I have the video. I checked my other inputs and have audio. Just the 211 does not have audio. I unplugged it and when it finally came back on after five minutes of dowloading the guide, the audio was back.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Q: Is this starting while on an OTA channel or while watching a satellite channel?


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

James Long said:


> Q: Is this starting while on an OTA channel or while watching a satellite channel?


Both times, OTA. The first time I was on one OTA, and when I switched to another OTA, is when the video went out, and was then out on both SAT and OTA's. Soft reset.

Today, I was on an OTA and had left the room. When I returned (<10 minutes) the video was out, and was also then out on both SAT and OTA's. Soft reset.


----------



## jerryez (Nov 15, 2002)

I was watching NBC OTA when my audio went out. I changed channels to Sat and it was still out.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

What I'm thinking is some problem on the signal is locking up the audio or video processor - once locked a warm boot is needed to reset the receiver. Since every OTA mixes their own feed it makes it harder to figure out what the problem was so the reciever can be told to handle that particular problem better. On satellite feeds E* can control the quality of the signal TO the receiver. On OTA the receiver has to handle whatever garbage is sent at it.

There is usually a trigger to a problem. Finding the trigger is the key to finding the solution.


----------



## bhenge (Mar 2, 2005)

James Long said:


> Q: Is this starting while on an OTA channel or while watching a satellite channel?


I have been seeing both problems (audio-no video and video-no audio) and OTA seems to be involved but no pattern seems reproduceable. I have had problems going OTA-OTA, Sat-OTA, and OTA-Sat and today I had many problems because I had marginal OTA reception due to bad weather and the OTA signal bounced in and out a lot, so I disconnected my OTA antenna and cleared all my OTA channels from memory. I have now gone 8 hours without a single problem. I will keep it like this for awhile to see if the problems reoccur.

Q: Has anyone out there seen these problems without ever using OTA?


----------



## Doublee (Feb 8, 2006)

I've lost the audio once and the video twice now. I don't get any OTA channels. Both times that I lost the video were after I had the receiver and television off for a day and tried to turn it on.


----------



## riche119 (Jan 11, 2006)

I've been suffering with lost audio and the occasional loss of video. I finally called the tech line and was told that they are aware of the problems and are working on software revisions.


----------



## Satellite Kellie (Feb 9, 2006)

I lost all video on my 211 this morning. I was watching new mpeg 4 channels last night, turned receiver on this morning to nothing but a black screen. I chalked it up to a normal black screen with banner issue and did a front pannel reset. No go. I powered the receiver off then back on, I caught a quick glimpse of error 004 (needs switch test) sooooooooooooooooo, I ran a switch test, still nothing. I have great audio, great menu graphics, but no live video feed. Any ideas?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

If you've done both the soft and hard resets and it doesn't come back call E*.


----------



## mkephart (Oct 12, 2003)

Twice now my 211 has gone black with audio while watching programing on 129. The picture freezes up and then goes black when I try to change channel. As others "hard reset" (nothing soft about it) cures the problem. My signal level on 129 is only about 47 to 58 depending on the transponder. Called Dish and they a re-sending tech out saturday to peak dish.


----------



## RJDII (Jan 27, 2006)

Lost audio tonight. Had to reboot. Is this going to be a wide spread problem?


----------



## BoisePaul (Apr 26, 2005)

Lost video this morning. Was watching CNN (no OTA, so that's not a factor). Could change channels, see the guide/menus/etc. Had PCM audio, channels with DD had no audio. Soft reset fixed the problem.


----------

